# Axolotl owners out there?



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband is very highly debating buying a Neon Green Axolotl. They look amazing, glow and are simple to care for.

I'd love to see any Axolotl tanks if you have any, or share your experiences caring for them.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I was tempted to buy an Axolotl at one stage but apparently they require to be kept at temperatures between 18 and 24 degrees Celsius. They do require a heater in winter because they do not like to be colder than 18 degrees but the main problem is that they need to be kept at 24 degrees Celsius or cooler during the summer which is difficult for me because summer here is an average of around 32-33 degrees Celsius is the summer with tank temperature commonly reaching around 28 degrees. That is why I decided against getting one but I think they would make a nice pet.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That would be great for me, my house is like always 21*.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

My home is always 20-22C. I just love the way they look, and how amazing they are! 

We can't handle much other temperatures inside. The outside changes so vastly. Hahaha.
:lol:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I WILL GET AN AXIE IF IT'S THE LAST THING I DO!!!!!!!!!!


I have been saving up for a while now... Gonna get two adults, one black & one white, call them Yin & Yang and give them a 20g long tank with sand and LOTS OF PLANTS!!!!!!!!!! *maniacally laughs* :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I got one last summer! When i first got him he was a little baby so tiny and cute now he is 6 inches and the biggest pig ever but i love him! Pretty easy to care for! I do recommend that you cycle a tank first and at least a 20 gallon tank for one cause they get big and poop a lot lol! They are very interesting and love to climb things! Here are some pics of his growth progression!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Drools* I NEED HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to get him a friend! but I cant


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would want to get him from the same breeder but she only sells babies and so I would have to wait for that one to grow out before putting them together and can't afford a new tank for temporary housing and I move constantly so its not fair to any of my pets especially the aquatic ones to have to deal with that stress


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh. I see. And axies are prone to eating each other if there's a significant size difference. Ah, the joy of aquatic things... :roll:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

aquatic things are awesome but so much work! lol and yeah they go through this cannibal phase when they are young and pretty much they will continue as they grow to just want to bit anything that moves! As soon as I stick my hand in there he is all over it biting it!


----------

